# show us your head patterns



## vinspa (May 20, 2007)

i will start this thread off with this hatchy jungle


----------



## GreatSage (May 20, 2007)

WOW! thats Awesome!


----------



## GreatSage (May 20, 2007)

Not as kewl as that beauty but heres one of mine...


----------



## bluetongue beno (May 20, 2007)

oh i wish i had a snake


----------



## grimbeny (May 20, 2007)

Uve got a little tweety bird GS.


----------



## liasis (May 20, 2007)

vinspa that is one nice looking head patern and the jungle in your little photo thingy looks great some pics of that to please


----------



## Retic (May 20, 2007)

Here's one.


----------



## Retic (May 20, 2007)

Another.


----------



## cyclamen (May 20, 2007)

hmm. i have never really taken pics of my snakes heads. but this is the best i could find out of my pics of a few of the snakes i keep.


----------



## AnteUp (May 20, 2007)

Wow Boa and Vinspa theyre stunners! Very nice.


----------



## vinspa (May 20, 2007)

heres one more


----------



## cyclamen (May 20, 2007)

now your all just putting my pics to shame 
p.s nice snakes guys


----------



## =bECS= (May 20, 2007)

hehehe


----------



## steve6610 (May 20, 2007)

couple of mine,


----------



## mdixie (May 20, 2007)

Heres a couple of pics of my Atherton python. Sorry for the poor pic quality


----------



## stary boy (May 20, 2007)

becswillbe said:


> hehehe


 

becs that looks like the chihuahua version of the snake world hehehe V cute


----------



## steve6610 (May 20, 2007)

couple more


----------



## MrBredli (May 20, 2007)

I've never really taken head shots either, can't say they really do anything for me excluding one i've seen of Mark Sim's Spider Jungle. :shock: (Very nice!)

Anyways, here's one (cropped obviously).


----------



## grimbeny (May 20, 2007)

I just love seeing the different face paterns on their head. Some look like wolves some like koalas.


----------



## TANN-MANN (May 20, 2007)

OOOOOH OOOOH, couldn't help myself...check the pattern on this guy...amazing lines spots and colour lol
ok now i've had my fun i'm now jealous of everyone elses

just an addition...how does everyone attach pics in their post without them turning out as a thumbnail??


----------



## SnakePower (May 21, 2007)

Just great looking head patterns guys and gals!
Here are some of my jungles... heads of course!! lol.
Firstly a nice rare type of pattern, very reduced...





and another... This one is more like a tiger's head pattern!




Hope you like!
Zac.


----------



## Jungleland (May 21, 2007)

*COOL Patterns*

Cool head patterns guys and girls, and nice animals too 
Here's one of my favourites, hope you like!

Joel


----------



## B-Factor (May 21, 2007)

Colin, hope you chime in with some fresh head pattern shots. Guys and gals keep them coming.........my compliments to everyone's so far.

Here's a couple of mine... This is of Pebbles, JCP cheynei and simply a joy to own.





Here's of my Abby striped JCP cheynei and a little snappy (still)
.............November 19, 2006





..............now on March 4, 2007 (4 months later 2 sheds)




more color coming in more darkening.


----------



## Chris1 (May 21, 2007)

Lokis head.


----------



## sweethips12 (May 21, 2007)

Loki is sooo cute!!
Does anyone have any head pattens of their spotteds they want to show off?


----------



## Bendarwin (May 21, 2007)

Here is Salazaar, Darwin Carpet Python. About a year ago.


----------



## FAY (May 21, 2007)

*mac head pattern...*

Baby mac head pattern...


----------



## sweethips12 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Garthfay, i just love Macs, that one is great!


----------



## angua21 (May 21, 2007)

heres my new Macs head, i might be biased, but i think he is stunning


----------



## Bonustokin (May 21, 2007)

another maccie head


----------



## Renagade (May 21, 2007)

i have seen some cool jungle hatchies with a scull silloette pattern on on of the threads. whoever had those should post them... can't remember who, and i guess the pattern does change a bit and they grow and shed.?>>? 
just to carry on the port mac theme tho.


----------



## larks (May 22, 2007)

Here's a Murray Darling and a Jungle.


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 22, 2007)

heres some of mine 

Thorn
View attachment 19333


Medusa
View attachment 19334


Mizery 
View attachment 19335


----------



## Earthling (May 22, 2007)

Ug.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 22, 2007)

Dodgy photo of one of my stimmi's:






Another Stimmi:






Bredli:






MD:


----------



## iceman (May 22, 2007)

this is my freak.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (May 22, 2007)

Here are some of my babies head shots


----------



## swingonthespiral (May 22, 2007)

Renagade said:


> i have seen some cool jungle hatchies with a scull silloette pattern on on of the threads. whoever had those should post them... can't remember who, and i guess the pattern does change a bit and they grow and shed.?>>?
> just to carry on the port mac theme tho.


 
heres a skull head pattern from my little demon Taj....


----------



## PremierPythons (May 22, 2007)

Bredli


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 22, 2007)

Renagade said:


> i have seen some cool jungle hatchies with a scull silloette pattern on on of the threads. whoever had those should post them... can't remember who, and i guess the pattern does change a bit and they grow and shed.?>>?


 
My jungle Nala has a skull looking figure on her head!! This is the first pic.
Second pic is of George, who thinks he's a big toughie but he has a butterfly on his head!!
Third pic is of Erwin our diamond, Fourth is of my little girl Sassi and fifth is of Chokko (haven't gotten a pic of his head just yet)!!!
There are some amazing head shots here!!!


----------



## Chris1 (May 22, 2007)

thats a gorgeous diamond, theyre really starting to grow on me,....

i love Taj's skull shape, so much tougher looking than a wussy butterfly,...!!


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 22, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> thats a gorgeous diamond, theyre really starting to grow on me,....
> 
> i love Taj's skull shape, so much tougher looking than a wussy butterfly,...!!


 
Thanks!! We love our diamond and can't wait to extend his family with a girlfriend and children!!!  

Yeah we think it's a male ego thing why George can be so vicious sometimes... he's making up for the wussy butterfly!! :lol: 
It gives him character!!! hahaha!!!


----------



## Chris1 (May 22, 2007)

oooh, girlfriend and kids, cant wait to see the wedding fotos!


----------



## swingonthespiral (May 22, 2007)

awww chris thats not nice..... zenn has a butterfly and hes really tough LMAO.... yep Taj's skull suits him.... i think that marking is a warning lol


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 22, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> oooh, girlfriend and kids, cant wait to see the wedding fotos!


 
I'll keep you posted!!!  
We are currently in the process of organising a house for his girlfriend... we are just yet to find one most suitable for him... he's very picky with his women 

Taj's skull looks cool!!! I think the butterfly thing is awesome.. it puts people off! They think he's soft and cuddly until he grabs you and does the death roll!!!! :lol:


----------



## swingonthespiral (May 22, 2007)

bahahahaha.... thats what Taj does... everyone wants to handle him cos apparently hes the prettiest.... actually after that shot he launched himself at the camera....

Hope u find him a lovely lady mrsshep


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 22, 2007)

George also has issues with people looking him in the eye!!! He gets very defensive... 
He has these wonderful little mannerisms that make him such a gorgeous little boy, but he has a really mean streak to him! Well by mean he's really just still a very bity snake but then JCP's are till they get a bit bigger... cross my fingers he snaps out of it!!

Yes we are hoping to find him that special lady....  
If you know of any keep me in mind!!! I'd personally like a high gold or at least a very defined yellow and black and white for him!!
Oh well I'll keep looking


----------



## sabre (May 22, 2007)

Heres some of ours


----------



## sabre (May 22, 2007)

*A few more*


















Cheers pete


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 22, 2007)

Pete that first pic of your diamond is gorgeous!!!! I love the diamonds with a clear distinction of yellow, black & white!! Gorgeous!!! 
Mell


----------



## Hawk (May 22, 2007)

a couple more


----------



## sweethips12 (May 22, 2007)

Love the BHP Hawke!


----------



## jessop (May 22, 2007)

*.*

jess...


----------



## jessop (May 22, 2007)

*.*

my DP in black and white...


----------



## jessop (May 22, 2007)

*...*

...


----------



## Hawk (May 22, 2007)

sweethips12 said:


> Love the BHP Hawke!


thanks


----------



## jessop (May 22, 2007)

Hoppa1874 said:


> Where are all the moosenoose's etc who put up silly piks..
> Oh well must be my turn.. hehehe..



:lol::lol::lol:

Was gunna put up something silly myself (regret now that i didn't) :lol:

(last time someones topic heading began "show us pictures of your olives" :lol:

I couldn't resist and dug up some pictures of green and black (eating) olives and posted them...

How would i know they were talking about snakes... 


OOOOPS! (edited post) I hope i don't get done for chit chat over this reply!

It could be worse though

A "Head patterns" topic (among the brash and uncouth) may well have instigated a number of explicit and graphic responses. LOL!
I shudder now even thinking of what an ill directed and possibly disturbed member might randomly post under this topic...

Luckily this was not initially posted in chit chat


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 22, 2007)

Here's two of my favourite jungles. Pic 1 is of homer,Pic 2 is princess, she has perfect symmetry down to the scale and she has a beautiful nature to boot , an awesome snake! We love her, she's a family pet, not a project.


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (May 22, 2007)

here is mine


----------



## mysnakesau (May 22, 2007)

Here's my girl


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 22, 2007)

She looks a BIG girl!


----------



## mysnakesau (May 22, 2007)

BOA - those head shots of your fellow reminds me of TEXAS - the oil monster out of the children's movie Ferntree Gully  It looks like a monsters face with yellow eyes and mouth...lol


----------



## IsK67 (May 22, 2007)

This is one of ours

View attachment 19406


But I need to get some newer shots from a better angle.

IsK


----------



## Bonustokin (May 22, 2007)

My MD


----------



## Retic (May 22, 2007)

LOL. It always reminds me of a koala or a Teddy Bear, I'll have to take your word for it though. 




mysnakesau said:


> BOA - those head shots of your fellow reminds me of TEXAS - the oil monster out of the children's movie Ferntree Gully  It looks like a monsters face with yellow eyes and mouth...lol


----------



## qldpython (May 23, 2007)

loki my coastal
​


----------



## sabre (May 23, 2007)

Couldnt resist this one....sorry Vinspa i know you wanted snakes.







cheers pete


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 23, 2007)

Sabre it looks like he's got something up his nose!!! hehe


----------



## gold&black... (May 23, 2007)

nothing unique but thought I should add............. Sorry all the picks r taken with my phone.......


----------



## B-Factor (May 23, 2007)

Some great Head Shots everyone, keep them coming...........

Here's one of my Bam Bam not the best photo but he moves around a lot





and here's a few of my JCP Oakley Sept. 25, 2006





and here's how he looks now





here's a shed shot, cool





and just because he's my most colorful and best model.





Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## gold&black... (May 23, 2007)

by the way, the first and the last are the females............. Hope u like....


----------



## gold&black... (May 23, 2007)

That's a good looking JC B-Factor.........


----------



## foxysnake (May 23, 2007)

A couple of head pics, not that great - still learning how to use a canon eos 400! Not easy!!


----------



## foxysnake (May 23, 2007)

I used to love the head pattern on a stimpson I use to own that is in my avater, unfortunately I had to sell her, and I have no idea what she looks like now! she would be awesome, her pattern was lessening every shed.


----------



## Charlie (May 23, 2007)

*My Coastals*

Sorry about the quality of pics.


----------



## B-Factor (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment gold&black... I get credit for picking him out not producing unfortunately. Your camera phone do yours no justice but they are nice. I like the more black than yellow/gold on your 3rd photo. Got any head with full body shots of that one?

There has to be more out there..............don't be shy. (colin?)


----------



## ALLANA (May 25, 2007)

sorry I don't have a lot of top of head shots that I can find so I found some head shots


----------



## ALLANA (May 25, 2007)

A couple more I found


----------



## hodges (May 25, 2007)

ill post some of mine soon, my female coastal has a weird head pattern 
cheers
brad


----------



## benson (May 25, 2007)

Does this count??


----------



## Choco (May 25, 2007)

They're not close ups but here we go.


----------



## URS (May 25, 2007)

Here are a couple that I have on file.
Regards Tim
www.ultimatereptiles.com.au


----------



## Jungleland (May 25, 2007)

*Triangle Head*

Nice one tim 
Here's another one I like, a bit like traid


----------



## grimbeny (May 25, 2007)

I have never seen any water dragins like that Tim. Im amazed


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 25, 2007)

wow boa nice jungle


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 25, 2007)




----------



## IsK67 (May 25, 2007)

Does this one count?

View attachment 19588


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 25, 2007)

OMG what the hell is that ugly thing....
I'm sorry but that should be euthinised....:lol:


----------



## IsK67 (May 25, 2007)

scm1 said:


> OMG what the hell is that ugly thing....
> I'm sorry but that should be euthinised....:lol:





So true.

:cry:


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 25, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> So true.
> 
> :cry:


That's not a devon patch on top is it bud??? :lol:
How did you take that?


----------



## IsK67 (May 25, 2007)

scm1 said:


> That's not a devon patch on top is it bud??? :lol:



Nup.




scm1 said:


> How did you take that?



I go the man in the ceiling to do it.


----------



## mitto666 (May 25, 2007)

nice pics guys


----------



## nvenm8 (May 26, 2007)

Crazy hair day at my sons school. Hows that for a head pattern? Damn i should have been a barber! anyone up for a trim :lol: :lol:


----------



## FAY (May 26, 2007)

*diamond head pattern*

A diamond representative....


----------



## nathan.c (May 26, 2007)

*Jungle Head Pattern*

heres one of my girls, looks like a smiley face with a tear...... sorta and a male,...

Cheers
Nath


----------



## grimbeny (May 26, 2007)

Nathan the second looks like a court jester i recon


----------



## FAY (May 26, 2007)

*Diamond Again*

A better pic


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 26, 2007)

ah fay so jelous of that diamond i am deffinatly gonna have to buy one from u.lol

heres a female spotted u can sort of see her head patterns


----------



## Mrs Mac (May 26, 2007)

Phoenix was out so i got a head shot for yas he's the only one not in shed at the moment.


----------



## javier (May 26, 2007)

heres two pics of mine


----------



## urodacus_au (May 27, 2007)

We got any Elapid head shots? Adders?

Jordan


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 27, 2007)

Who can tell me what this is ?


----------



## Glimmerman (May 27, 2007)

A beautiful viper out of your collection Dave :lol: :lol: J/K 

Not sure what it is but very nice indeed


----------



## PilbaraPythons (May 27, 2007)

Actually this specimen still remains in the bush. A photographer friend of mine Steve Porter took this shot on a trip to Pannawonica.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Mrs Mac (May 27, 2007)

My little coastal just shed today so i took a head shot....


----------



## Southside Morelia (May 27, 2007)

nathan.c said:


> heres one of my girls, looks like a smiley face with a tear...... sorta and a male,...
> 
> Cheers
> Nath


The males pattern is unreal, suites a male, it looks very masculine IMO... Cool!


----------



## Ricko (May 27, 2007)

nice wellsi PP, have they become more readily available yet the ones with the black heads?


----------



## basketcase (Jun 17, 2007)

Ricko said:


> nice wellsi PP, have they become more readily available yet the ones with the black heads?



excellent question. ive been after this species for years now and ive gotten nowhere. can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jun 17, 2007)

This is my bredliX


----------



## mrmikk (Jun 17, 2007)

Here's Willy.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jun 17, 2007)

My picks would have to be Jungleland's head shot on page 2 and Iceman's "freak" on page 3. Trick looking snakes guys!

These are the only shots that i could find for the moment. 
A pair of BHPs and my favourate python, our female Scrub.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jun 17, 2007)

There have been decent numbers of wellsi smuggled to N.S.W ( including gravid specimens) I would expect them to turn up there for sale in the next season or so. As for us who have taken the legal and long winded path, with a bit of luck we believe that we will have available captive bred blackheaded wellsi next season from N.S.W and Qld. 

Cheers Dave


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jun 17, 2007)

You'll have to put me down for some adders Dave, i'll have to fight Nick Stock for them though i'm sure! Don't worry Nick, if i see any for sale i'll let you know first. They should pull some good $ when they do show up. Would around $1000ea be your asking price for captive bred babies this season Dave?


----------



## Mase (Jun 17, 2007)

hows this


----------



## Mase (Jun 17, 2007)

make sure u click on the pic


----------



## zobo (Jun 17, 2007)

heres one


----------



## Craig2 (Jun 17, 2007)

here is one


----------



## Khagan (Jun 18, 2007)

boa said:


> Another.



Lmao its got a smiley face.


----------



## rodentrancher (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's one of "Emdees" head. Not quite in focus, but the sun created lots of rainbows on her head that day. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## tfor2 (Jun 18, 2007)

Awesome head patterns guys......And awesome snakes...
One of those pics looks like two eyes and a mouth.....Thats fantastic


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 18, 2007)

some more new head shots some of my darlings and some of a mates.

mine are Mizery BHP and Meduse Cape York 
View attachment 21568


View attachment 21569


View attachment 21570


View attachment 21571


View attachment 21572


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 18, 2007)

some more head shots of some of my mates snakes.
(he's selling these)


----------



## michael555 (Jun 18, 2007)

trousa snakes got a really good one of a smiley face on his jungle hatchy


----------



## minusone (Jun 18, 2007)

Miss Scarlet


----------



## dragon_tail (Jun 18, 2007)

my new bredli juvi


----------



## tan (Jun 18, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> Here's Willy.


 
Hey, I have a Willy Woma too, his girlfriend is Wanda Woma

Here's one of Tarzan!


----------



## mrmikk (Jun 18, 2007)

tan said:


> Hey, I have a Willy Woma too, his girlfriend is Wanda Woma
> 
> Here's one of Tarzan!


 
Sorry to steal you name lol, it just seemed to fit him! Any pics of your Willy (Your Woma I mean...)


----------



## tan (Jun 18, 2007)

Here is Willy


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Here's one*

Here's my old mate Ollie. (r.i.p.)


----------



## Lars K (Jun 18, 2007)

Just a few pics of Morelia spilota cheynei, 10 years old.
















note the blue tongue!


----------



## Squamata (Jul 6, 2007)

"Fark!!! Its the Phantom"
SW Carpet python yearling male





Zeus - Male SW Coastal Carpet Python





Beauty - Female SW Coastal Carpet Python





love the carpet python!


----------



## Colin (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## nightowl (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is one of mine, bred by The_Devil....






Cheers
Shane


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 6, 2007)

Love thaose ones of yours boa and everyone elses,and the last one is a cracker nightowl,that devil bloke breeds some of the best black and gold around i reckon.

Got to love head patterns,my favourite part of any snake usually and can be a huge decision maker for me for which animal to purchase etc.Here's a few of my old time favourites and i agree with someone else who posted about the spider jungles head pattern,that line produces stunnin head patterns a definite trait in the line but i also like the perfect thick bold black skull and crossbones you get on lots of Palmerston types.Enjoy and keep em coming please


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 6, 2007)

Only just saw yours Colin,definitely a Stone animal that and a really really nice one.

Here's a couple more.


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 6, 2007)

ok just a couple more..


----------



## Lars K (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 7, 2007)

Lars your bredli has a smiley face on its head!


----------



## Lars K (Jul 7, 2007)

Ah yes, indeed! I never noticed that,hehe.


----------



## Colin (Jul 11, 2007)

BROWNS said:


> Only just saw yours Colin,definitely a Stone animal that and a really really nice one.



Thanks Brownie. He originally came from SXR and is from (mother) Aphrodite.
Some nice animals yourself. I have an identical head pattern to that first pic you posted. It looks like an Aphrodite head pattern, but the identical male I have (from SXR) is out of venus.


----------

